# Zucchini with Aioli Dip



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This was easy to do and delicious too! :thumbsup:

This is what is left over from one big Zucchini. :smile:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ll fix this. I like zucchini. There’s so many ways to fix it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I have't fried any type squash in a long time and never fixed aioli with it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I have't fried any type squash in a long time and never fixed aioli with it.


Well then, it’s time to give it a whirl!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Well then, it’s time to give it a whirl!


Oh, I intend to and Stromboli and Calzones and Guava Empanadas and Natchatoches Meat Pies.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Oh, I intend to and Stromboli and Calzones and Guava Empanadas and Natchatoches Meat Pies.


Well, it’s about time you get serious!


----------

